# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Ultra Optics Mini 2

## O.GVisions

Hello, we are a small Lab and are in the market for an Ultra Optics Mini 2 but some questions have Had us questioning if we should finance a new one for $25,000 with 1 year warranty or buy a used one for roughly $6,000 with 3 year warranty. Can anyone advice if they have experience with the ultra optics mini 2. We would like to get some opinions to know how the machine can perform over time and the accessibility to obtain parts as well as technical support. Thank you

----------


## Quince

I used the older version of this for years and mine was probably around long before I showed up. A workhorse with very little maintenance, I wouldn't hesitate to get the used one. I'm not sure what is to be expected from the newer model but the original mini was a hearty machine. Shop around for coating prices though- that is where you can save in the long run.

----------


## O.GVisions

I have been told that the Ultra Optics Mini 2 is designed to only use the manufactures Coating products. I will say though that the sales rep from UltraOptic is the one who told me that but im speculating that he mentioned that based on the fact that he works there although i could be completely wrong. The guy was very nice and the information i aquired was very valuable. Im still concern to the actual decision on going with a used one because of passed history with old machinery. How was your experience with using your Ultra Optics Mini 2 and using coatings outside from UltraOptics products?

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Things to consider when making a major equipment purchase: ROI, throughput, spoilage, labor to maintain or repair and tax write off.

Yes 25K is a major purchase but if leased monthly payment is reasonable and Section 179 write off benefits a plus for new. 

Also with a new machine, lens spoilage almost nil with no down time to repair or troubleshoot a used machine. Labor cost down since lens yield is high plus not having to redo.

Don't let the 3 yr warranty give you a false sense of security. What exactly is covered by the warranty and what are your options when, not if , the machine goes down.

I also agree with the rep from Ultra Optics in that only their coatings should be used. 

In short make the investment with new and enjoy stress free coating

----------


## O.GVisions

> Things to consider when making a major equipment purchase: ROI, throughput, spoilage, labor to maintain or repair and tax write off.
> 
> Yes 25K is a major purchase but if leased monthly payment is reasonable and Section 179 write off benefits a plus for new. 
> 
> Also with a new machine, lens spoilage almost nil with no down time to repair or troubleshoot a used machine. Labor cost down since lens yield is high plus not having to redo.
> 
> Don't let the 3 yr warranty give you a false sense of security. What exactly is covered by the warranty and what are your options when, not if , the machine goes down.
> 
> I also agree with the rep from Ultra Optics in that only their coatings should be used. 
> ...



I appreciate your feedback. We have decided to go with the financing based on the things you pointed out. Thank you

----------

